# Sick budgie hard beak feathers



## Teresastorey (Jan 19, 2017)

I took in 2 male exhibition budgies 2 weeks ago. 1 is totally fine the other has never seemed right.had him to 1st vet cost arm n leg to be told he is dying but don't know why me being me n I love my birds didn't take it. He had 2 cere bleeds and very or extremely lethargic, Went to 2nd n 3rd vet ( not averian) but were good. Said he was struggling to breath got anti biotics and anti inflammatorys said not 100% but pretty sure he should come through. Had to go back in 48 hours t b put down if no better. He seems to of picked up slightly even had 1st bath on his own since in my care. Was told he was 12 month. On a good diet of seed greens herbs veg fruits ect. I will not just give up!!! He also has hardend feathers around his face/beak area. Feel but don't look like pin feathers, he's on flax, guardian angel supplement has uv lamp And vits. Is there something I am missing plz??? HELP I WANT TO SAVE RONNIE. ( reggies bro)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry your budgie is so sick... Blood discharge coming from the cere is not at all a good sign and your budgie truly needs emergency professional attention. You are clearly doing your very best to treat Ronnie.
Given the severity of his condition, it would truly be best if you could book an emergency appointment with an avian vet specialist.
Sadly, there is only so much we can do online and the measures you took to nurse Ronnie are spot on.

I'm praying for the very best outcome for your budgie. ray:


----------



## Teresastorey (Jan 19, 2017)

My bird vets suggested putting him to sleep! That's why I went to another vet. I don't want to give up on him, the bleeding stopped after a day that was a week ago, it's more the feathers that seem to be the problem now! X


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The feathers are likely soiled and hardened due to the discharge coming from the cere and maybe even the beak if its the cheek feathers surrounding the beak area that you are talking about.
You can carefully clean the feathers by soaking a cotton ball in lukewarm water.


----------



## Teresastorey (Jan 19, 2017)

I give him daily sprays but I will try that. Wasn't sure if they were pin feathers but seem a little long to be those. I'll try that thank you


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Exhibition (English) budgies have much longer feathers when compared with the smaller pet type budgies, so it's only natural for them to have bigger pin feathers also on the cheek/collar area. It shouldn't be too difficult to identify them, pin feathers have a tube-like shape.


----------



## Teresastorey (Jan 19, 2017)

I have attached a pic o 2. I have 4 other budgies aswell as 2 tiels. That's why I say feel like pins but to look at then they just look like clumped feathers. Could well be pins as these 2 r my 1st exhibitions others r normal English. Suppose I just carry on n wait n c. I will not give up easy not till I know I've done everything possible for him. I tried to contact the gent who I got them from but ignoring my messages. Typical. Thanks for advice

They r after a gd spray don't normally look like that lol

Couple more


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos, I'm only able to see what it looks like one small pin feather on each side of the cheek area.
The hardened feathers must really be a combination from the previous bleeding and also from administering the medication. With time, a few more spray baths with lukewarm water a some preening from his mate, the feathers will go back to normal.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi and :welcome: to the forums!

It's good to hear you've been doing so much to ensure your little budgie pulls through his illness. It seems he's doing better now, right? Keep him warm and quiet as he continues to regain his energy; I agree that with time, his messy feathers will go back to normal once he starts preening again and the medication runs its course. 

You're doing a wonderful job helping him through this! I'm keeping you both in my thoughts, and hope for Ronnie's quick recovery!

Please keep us posted on how he's doing soon  If you have any questions after reading though the forum's links, be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Teresastorey (Jan 19, 2017)

He's been sitting with the gang today a tad bit more lively although not a great deal covered in beer. But had a mad 5 mins chirping big thing for us x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great, I'm glad he's feeling better already! I hope he continues to improve


----------

